# Help choosing a nice kit for my new air compressor



## Rgh001 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just bought this

Husky 30 Gal. 175 psi High Performance Quiet Portable Electric Air Compressor-C303H - The Home Depot

I'm looking for help,choosing a kit that is compatible with this air compressor. Would like it to include a 1/2 inch and 3/8 inch impact wrench, air ratchet and air gun.

Thanks for taking the time to help me


----------



## tillman049 (Oct 27, 2018)

Get all kinds of air compressor related help from here, toolez.


----------

